

Ashton Kutcher Bets on SeatGeek - kevruger
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/22/kutcher-bets-on-seatgeek/

======
kevruger
I knew Kutcher has been invited to some of the recent YCombinator Demo Days
and this article shows a couple YCombinator companies he has invested in. Does
anyone know if he has invested in any others than the ones mentioned?

